# SEPOS show in April



## Migrant13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Has anyone gone to the annual SEPOS show since it moved to downtown Philly? Used to go when it was at Longwood Gardens but haven't been since it moved. Is there parking close by? Any feedback would be welcome and thanks in advance.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 16, 2014)

SEPOS moved the show to Drexel Museum of Natural History last year. The atmosphere is different as the vendors are in two different rooms. Displays lighted by artificial lighting are scattered throughout the museum. Plenty of parking garages around the museum. For non orchid people, there are plenty of exhibits to keep you entertain.

It is worth visiting despite the location change.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, there are photos posted in the Events threads. There is much parking in the downtown Philly area.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 17, 2014)

Too good to miss.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 17, 2014)

There is no comparison to the ones held in Longwood. Last year's show was awful. The mediocre displays were all over the place and didn't have the wow affect. The lighting was pretty bad..., the setting is not really for orchid show IMO.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

There was a control issue at Longwood, so I think SEPOS is glad to have it at Drexel. And, yes, Longwood was 3X better location.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 17, 2014)

NYEric said:


> There was a control issue at Longwood, so I think SEPOS is glad to have it at Drexel. And, yes, Longwood was 3X better location.



Longwood was a MUCH better location for SEPOS.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 17, 2014)

I can tell you that the first year at the Academy was as would be expected for having a new show at a different location. The was some things that could be better and it is not as much as a open space as longwood. I am on the board at SEPOS and there was a LOT of discusion about moving. We had great shows at Longwood but, without saying to much, we are greatful to Longwood and keep a good relationship with them. Every year it turned more into a Longwood Show and less of a SEPOS show. There was talk that Longwood wanted to pre-approve all displays and change them or allow them as needed. There was other stuff too. So we wanted to try another venue that could maybe get us members, by promoting the show more as SEPOS. The Academy is very easy to work with and is very helpful. I hope you can make it out to the show. There is plenty of parking and we are trying to work out the kinks, like lighting and such.


----------



## eteson (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear friends
A very, very good grower from Colombia (Orquideas Katia) is going to be there.
He has very good Colombian Species. It worth a visit, thrust me.
I think he has already closed the preorder but he is traveling with a lot of extra plants.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 18, 2014)

Cheyenne, I have been to SEPOS show for many many years and I have seen its ups and downs... I truly hope the show at the new venue will get better each year and I am looking forward to some good reviews for this year's show. 

For sure Longwood is a much better place for an orchid show. There is no doubt about that. It is too bad both parties could not work out the differences. Leaving Longwood is our(hobbyist) loss...Since we no longer have the NY show, *if*(I said if) Longwood is going to to have its own orchid show with sales and programs someday(let's hope so!), I believe the public will fully support that. We really do need few more good orchid shows here in NE.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2014)

eteson said:


> Dear friends
> A very, very good grower from Colombia (Orquideas Katia) is going to be there.
> He has very good Colombian Species. It worth a visit, thrust me.
> I think he has already closed the preorder but he is traveling with a lot of extra plants.



Gracias. Yo voy a verlo. Yo espero que tiene una de la favorita mia, Isabelia virginalis.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well thank you all for the comments on the "new" SEPOS venue. I'll probably make the trip and see of it becomes an annual venture like the old days at Longwood. Any idea if the GNYOS is going to have a show again anytime soon? Sure do miss those ones at the Rock in NYC.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2014)

The shows at the Rock were terrible compared to the WTC. I talk to Dave Horack about it occasionally. Hopefully the new trade center and the new mayor can make it possible.


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2014)

That was a great show at Longwood.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 23, 2014)

I love the free parking at Longwood.
I am still mad about the parking ticket they gave me last year. Perhaps I should park my car in the parking garage...So for those who don't know Phili much and choose to park your car on the streets, read the damn parking sighs carefully.


----------

